# What is it worth ?



## Raggy (Dec 16, 2007)

What is a Hymer S650 2001 worth,I am just not getting the use out of it that I have done in the past due to other commitments. I am seriously thinking of selling but don't really have mush of a an idea what the value is. have done the looking ,ebay, autotrader, the web etc but does not seem to be many about or Am I just looking in the wrong places. Vehicle has all normal S-class refinements + moped rack, solar panel,gaslow. Any ideas ?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

LHD, RHD, mileage, equipment? could be interested.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Trawl the net for a good idea.
JCM will give you an honest price also :wink:


----------



## Raggy (Dec 16, 2007)

Quick reply .... RHD,Mercedes Benz chassis, 50,000 miles, equipment ??. as above + oyster sat tv,full length omnistor awning. Really looking for a ball park figure to the value of the vehicle.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This one is a 2002 but should give you some idea, yours does have some very good extras though which should make it sell very easy.

Link

Another one sold but still a good guide

Link 2

Richard...


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hymers are very much in demand in southern Ireland try this guy
Hes always looking for them. Ask for Liam Ruxton
R&S Motorhomes, Loughnagin, Letterkenny, Co Donegal, Ireland
Tel: 00 353 74 91 61187
Mobile: 00 353 87 285 7602 or 00 353 86 8676660
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi we are currently trying to sell our Autocruise Starblazer to buy a S650 to your spec. When you have made a decision please let us know. If you can email full details and any pictures it would be appreciated, [email protected]. Rgds Bazza (Barry & Janet)


----------

